# U.S. Bee Population Continues Decline



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/us-bee-colonies-continue-to-decline-blmg/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gee, I guess this conflicts with what some quote as statistics from the USDA.....being that this is the very FIRST study on honeybee health reported by the USDA.....of course, any hard head can twist or make "statistics" quote in their favor.....but I do not think this will change one thing if someone wants to be pig headed about reality.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I say amen to that.
Some say it has been like this for a hundred years but in my short life they have been declining bad for the last 20 years.


----------

